# Game #1 - Bucks @ Sixers - November 1st, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 1, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

  
Milwaukee Bucks (0-0) @ Philadelphia 76ers (0-0) 

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Terry Stotts

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
 
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
 
TJ Ford/Michael Redd/Bobby Simmons/Andrew Bogut/Jamal Magloire


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Andre Iguodala -VS- Michael Redd -*​


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

milwaukee wins.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*No easy answers *

*Bucks simply couldn't handle Iverson last season*



> "I've heard," Stotts said. "It's been mentioned a couple times."
> 
> Iverson averaged 45.2 points per game in leading Philadelphia to a 4-0 sweep of the regular-season series with Milwaukee. The Bucks don't have to wait long to get another look at Iverson because they will open the National Basketball Association regular season against the 76ers tonight at the Wachovia Center in Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


 http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/oct05/367142.asp


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Joe Smith will start tonight


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Joe Smith will start tonight


Good news, but I was hoping Bogut would. With Dalembert out, I am thinking we are going to control the interior and take this one...

Hopefully Iverson doesn't come close to his 45 ppg of last season against us... :curse:


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

He might have gone off last year but my boy T.J. is back and is gonna cause all kinds of problems with his speed and playmaking ability. I say the Bucks take the win and hold A.I. in check...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

TJFord#11 said:


> He might have gone off last year but my boy T.J. is back and is gonna cause all kinds of problems with his speed and playmaking ability. I say the Bucks take the win and hold A.I. in check...


What do you expect out of TJ tonight? I expect something like 15 points and 8 assists....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

AJ Prus said:


> What do you expect out of TJ tonight? I expect something like 15 points and 8 assists....



I can see 8 and 6 but then u didn't ask me.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> Good news, but I was hoping Bogut would. With Dalembert out, I am thinking we are going to control the interior and take this one...
> 
> Hopefully Iverson doesn't come close to his 45 ppg of last season against us... :curse:


 Actually Bogut will start, my bad 



> "We probably will start Andrew," Bucks coach Terry Stotts told the Journal-Sentinel on Monday. "There's a possibility of starting Toni [Kukoc]."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kukoc in violation of the NBA dress code :laugh:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Go Bucks. Get off to a good start and make a run into the playoffs this season.

When I was a kid growing up in Wisconsin, the Bucks were my team.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

WELCOME TO DIE!!!!!


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

i'm just looking at the ESPN gamecast but the Bucks are hanging in there. TJ seemed to be going good but caught foul trouble along with Bogut. Not bad numbers for either but they need to stay out of foul trouble. Charlie Bell is pretty much giving what i expected he was gunna. Any thoughts on what people are listening or watching? This is just my prospective from what i am looking at on gamecast


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Looking at the stats from the game, it looks like TJ is playing great. That's great news.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MY Goodness Michael Redd!!!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Come on, let's get a first-up W for Australia's team.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

TJ Ford is having a great night and he's only going to get better. I must get the jersey now seeing as how im a Horn fan. great great game by TJ and the Bucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andrew Bogut had a good game tonight. Just watching this game showed me enough that he is not going to be a bust but a contender for the ROY.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats on the W to Milwaukee... 117-108 in OT! TJFord 16pt-14ast-9reb... Redd 30pts and hit a 3 with 1 second left in regulation to tie it, are u kidding me? Bogut had a good first game in the NBA, 13pts 9rebs 3blks, big things to come for him I'm sure. 

CWebb and AI combined for 55 pts on a combined 25-56 shooting... Philly came out firing, but their lack of a good bench meant the Bucks could come back and get this away win.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's to an all-playoff Central divison :cheers:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I only saw the 2nd half of the game but what ive seen from Ford was just amazing...
Made alot of good passes and push the offence good also...Also Redd's game tying shot was insane also and his 30pts..Bogut did good almost getting a double-double and Simmons had a great night also..This team has alot of talent and if this team keeps playing like it did today definitely a chance for playoffs..


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Good win for the Bucks, great to see TJ back and looking good.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Congrats on the W to Milwaukee... 117-108 in OT! TJFord 16pt-14ast-9reb... Redd 30pts and hit a 3 with 1 second left in regulation to tie it, are u kidding me? Bogut had a good first game in the NBA, 13pts 9rebs 3blks, big things to come for him I'm sure.
> 
> CWebb and AI combined for 55 pts on a combined 25-56 shooting... Philly came out firing, but their lack of a good bench meant the Bucks could come back and get this away win.


Quite frankly, its like tj never missed a game. The playoff hopes rest on his shoulders, and things are looking good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good game Bucks! Redd=Clutch!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i watched the whole game, and i'm not really a fan of either team, but daaayum, Ford played amazing for you guys, he just made himself a new fan. Simmons & Redd were also on point, especially that last second 3 by Redd..ooowee.

I wont hate on Bogut either, good game for him. Cwebb & AI get my props too, Salmons & Hunter, i hope they play well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good game.. But give Simmons some love.. I mean come on the guy shot got 12 rebounds, 22 points on better than 50 percent shooting, and 2 assists, 1 steal with only one TO. I expected him to take a couple of weeks to completely adjust to the new team and new system, but wow he did great in game one!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm on the bandwagon now. I watched that game, and _finally _ realized the parts you all have. To see the synergy of that collective talent do what they did--especially at the end and OT...*WOW*.

Great to see T.J. out there. Bogut looked good. Simmons and Redd complemented one another throughout the game. Maglore played solid at C. All that...plus Joe Smith once he's better. 

Of course, you'd go nowhere if you didn't have a Bruin on your roster as well. Nice turn around J, Gadzilla!

PROPS to Milwaukee...nice win!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations, great win on the road. It feels good to win the opener, especially on the road. You guys just dominated the overtime period, 15-6.

Also, good job on the boards - Simmons had 12 and three other Bucks had nine. That's darn good team rebounding.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Here are some pictures from today's Overtime victory over the Philadelphia 76ers:*









Milwaukee Bucks' Michael Redd, center, is defended by Philadelphia 76ers' Lee Nailon, left, and Chris Webber in the first half, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia. Redd hit the game-tying 3-pointer in regulation and scored 30 points to lead the Bucks to a 117-108 overtime win in the season opener.









Milwaukee Bucks' Michael Redd (22) is congratulated by teammates after hitting the game-tying 3-pointer in the final seconds of regulation against the Philadelphia 76ers Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia. The Bucks won in overtime 117-108.









Milwaukee Bucks' Maurice Williams, right, and Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson chase a loose ball in the second half Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia.









Milwaukee Bucks' Jamaal Magloire of Canada tries to stop Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson in the second half Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia.









Milwaukee Bucks' T.J. Ford (11) and Andrew Bogut (6) defend as Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson falls backward in the first half Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia. (The face on TJ Ford is priceless.) 








Milwaukee Bucks coach Terry Stotts watches his team play the Philadelphia 76ers in the first half Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia. 









Milwaukee Bucks' Toni Kukoc (7), of Croatia, passes as Philadelphia 76ers' Andre Iguodala (9) defends in the first half Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005, in Philadelphia.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gambino said:


> TJ Ford is having a great night and he's only going to get better. I must get the jersey now seeing as how im a Horn fan. great great game by TJ and the Bucks.



Aren't the Bucks supposed to get new ones next yr? Maybe wait till next yr? Unless you want it as a "throw back" jersey haha.



Good win guys. What a shot by Redd.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

TJ Ford's first NBA game since injury is a good thing to see not only as a Bucks fan, but as a fan of the NBA. The player of the game for that reason along with the near triple double. It was very entertaining watching him and AI run the court all game long. I could watch that over and over again.
Makes us realize what we were missing last year (among other things)...........TJ Ford. He is the reason for our success in my opinion. Michael Redd may be the face of the franchise, but TJ Ford is what makes it go.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I was switching in and out of this game while watching the Spurs/Nugs and I was definitely impressed by what I was seeing out of TJ. If he can keep it up anything similar to this then Milwaukee is going to get a lot of attention this year. Bogut was impressive, too. Seemed right at home and not afraid to be out there. Central Division is going to be all out war this year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Good win by the bucks although if I were the Sixers someone other than Redd would have had to make that shot. I just don't get how he could possibly get freed up for a wide open three. Good play by Ford finding him however and not panicing.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good job congrats


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry for being away...Great win...showed some serious heart!


----------

